# NGD Seagull entourage acoustic = smiley face



## ihunda (Sep 29, 2014)

I know, a NGD for a 6 string acoustic on a 7 strings metal forum 







But as a lot of people here, I got into situations, like at a party, where there's an acoustic guitar and I sure don't want to be the guy that cannot play it. I want to have fun with every body else... 

Apparently, I am not alone, judging by that epic thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/216921-you-play-guitar-ooo-play-us-nice-song.html

So I've been playing my old nylon acoustic, upgraded that to a PRS SE Angelus and then decided to buy another one for odd open tunings like D A D F&#9839; A D.

So cheap, solid top, slim neck, good fretwork -> Seagull 
I tried a few on a trip to Montreal and decided to get one.

Now I can tell you that when I started playing it after unboxing in my non noisy studio environment, I was blown !!! 

It's loud as a F'n loud acoustic canon, plays like an electric with heavy strings, harmonics are flying out the fretboard and dynamics translate into amazing emotions.

All that for $330 shipped at music123!

I quickly installed a LR Baggs M1A active pickup and a simple NS tuner thingy. I am getting incredible miced acousting tones from that pickup, tapping on the body creates amazing drum tones. This is much better than all saddle transducers I've tried, including those in the PRS SE so my next acoustic will also be without electronics on board.

Enough ranting, here's more pics!















PS: I sent seagull an email for 7 and 8s strings


----------



## punisher911 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm a Seagull fan. They make nice guitars and a good price. I like the wider nuts too. (lol gross)

HNGD


----------



## tedtan (Oct 7, 2014)

HNGD!


----------



## Sean1242 (Oct 7, 2014)

Gonna buy a few Seagulls in the future. Absolutely love their stuff. HNGD!


----------



## Forrest_H (Oct 8, 2014)

Every time I see a Seagull, I immediately have to throw my wallet across the room from me so I don't spend more money  Very nice score man, HNGD!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 9, 2014)

I was torn between a Seagull and a Martin. I went with a Martin, but it looks like you've made me re-GAS for one. She is beautiful!


----------



## ihunda (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks guys, still loving it, you should all get one!!!


----------



## Forrest_H (Oct 9, 2014)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I was torn between a Seagull and a Martin. I went with a Martin, but it looks like you've made me re-GAS for one. She is beautiful!



Luckily for you, Seagulls are cheap as hell used. I find Entourages and S6's all day long for steals. 

Godin in general is such an awesome collection of companies, I really want to get some Simon & Patrick guitars.


----------



## ihunda (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys.
It's been a few months now and I must say that I'm not touching the PRS SE Angelus anymore, it feels dampen compared to the Seagull.
This Seagull has more lows and much more lively highs, I am still blown away!


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 11, 2014)

I just got a Norman B18.....aaaand I feel an addiction coming. This is my first acoustic (belonging to me that is) ....I also really liked the A&L I borrowed from a friend a while ago, and the seagull I tried also a while back. 

I can't believe the attention to detail put into these babies for the prices. Also, a fully domestic brand(s)....hells yeah I can get behind that. Now I'm just kicking myself for not getting an acoustic sooner hahah.


----------

